
Wealth Inequality Rising Fast, Oxfam Says, Faulting Tax Havens - jgalt212
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/19/business/economy/wealth-inequality-rising-fast-oxfam-says-faulting-tax-havens.html
======
jgalt212
pg would have you believe that inequality happens because of good things (new
successful companies) and bad things (tax dodging). But this report claims
it's mostly because of the bad things.

~~~
brudgers
Wealth inequality mostly due to bad things is not inconsistent with Graham's
position. Historically, wealth inequality has been mostly due to the bad
practices such as plunder, enslavement, colonial occupation, and other forms
by which one group of humans exploits another...so I don't think there's any
reason for starting the second statement with "but".

~~~
jgalt212
> Wealth inequality mostly due to bad things is not inconsistent with Graham's
> position.

But it is. If you read what he wrote, he basically gives equal weight to A and
B as causes. A being good things and B being bad things.

